#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Мачиг Лабдон. Отсекая надежду и страх

## Blacklight

ОМ

У кого-нибудь имеется электронный вариант "Мачиг Лабдон. Отсекая надежду и страх". 
Если да, поделитесь плз.

Или может кто подскажет где ее можно купить с пересылкой через океан?

---
'I'm you and you are me, and we are here. I'm the dreamer, you are the dream.'

----------


## Anatoly

Видел книгу в этом прайсе: http://www.dharmabooks.net/deal/dharma-t.zip
Вышлют ли Вам - справтесь там сами.
А вообще-то издателям уже давно пора было бы ее переиздать. На моей памяти за последние годы ее далеко не в первый раз спрашивают.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

От лица издателей извещаю: в настоящее время переводчик данной книги лама Баир Очиров делает доработку своего перевода, и переиздание книги планируется в следующем году.

----------


## Бхусуку

Если у кого-нить есть лишний экземпляр этой книги, то я его куплю.

----------


## Бхусуку

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Blacklight_ 
> *ОМ
> 
> У кого-нибудь имеется электронный вариант "Мачиг Лабдон. Отсекая надежду и страх". 
> Если да, поделитесь плз.
> 
> Или может кто подскажет где ее можно купить с пересылкой через океан?
> 
> ---
> 'I'm you and you are me, and we are here. I'm the dreamer, you are the dream.'*


Если у Вас появилась электронная версия, не поделитесь?

----------


## Temper

Лучше дождемся переиздания!!

----------


## Бхусуку

А чем старое не устраивает? Для тех, кто понимает, твм и так всё достаточно понятно. Нет?

----------


## Temper

Нет, не устраивает. Его не достать. А новое переиздание скоро появится и его можно будет купить. Еще вопросы?

----------


## Бхусуку

Спрашивал у Баира (переводчика "Отсекая надежду..."). Книга в ближайшее время, увы, НЕ появится. Так что, у кого есть старое издание, готов приобрести.

----------


## PampKin Head

Может быть организовать сканирование/вычитку на благо всех живых существ?

----------


## Temper

>> Спрашивал у Баира (переводчика "Отсекая надежду..."). Книга в ближайшее время, увы, НЕ появится. Так что, у кого есть старое издание, готов приобрести.

А пАчему? :-/

----------


## Бхусуку

Temper. говорит, что у него нету времени.

----------


## Бхусуку

PampKin Head, было бы здорово, если честно!

----------


## ullu

Кстати. Здесь.
http://sim.may.ru/b/lib/Machik/

----------


## Вантус

Чего то не открывается.

----------


## babochka

Это вы зазря, все прекрасно открывается!

----------

